# What is it.



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

Calling @Mr. Peet or @phinds 

Posted on FB as from Thailand any clue? They are saying it is Mango


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 10, 2018)

Mango that has been painted maybe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

Bean_counter said:


> Mango that has been painted maybe


Good guess- you could be right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 10, 2018)

Curved like a 1960's + lampshade. None of the patterns remotely repeat, so does not match typical veneer. I'd like to see the grain. Even mud balling veneer would not result so well.

I think the Bean man is on track. I've seen similar where a light colored wood was etched, stained (or filled) and etched again, repeating the process a few times with different shades or colors. Then it is clear coated, sanded to brighten (clean-up) the light backer and re-clear coated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Curved like a 1960's + lampshade. None of the patterns remotely repeat, so does not match typical veneer. I'd like to see the grain. Even mud balling veneer would not result so well.
> 
> I think the Bean man is on track. I've seen similar where a light colored wood was etched, stained (or filled) and etched again, repeating the process a few times with different shades or colors. Then it is clear coated, sanded to brighten (clean-up) the light backer and re-clear coated.



I am trying to get close-up altered is my first guess also


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

Another bowl- I will get close up pics later today or tomorrow.


----------



## phinds (Dec 10, 2018)

I am EXTREMELY doubtful that this is any kind of natural wood, but I've been fooled before. Perhaps something that's been bleached to whiten the sapwood and lighter areas, but again, I'm doubtful. Some kind of processing, seems like

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

Bingo -Cyathea Australis Info from Terry Dunn AKA Ponga wood or Dragon wood.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Engineered spalting maybe?


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 10, 2018)

That is wild almost looks like a hybrid outcome if the Zebra had a baby with bocote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 10, 2018)

So, painted, huh?


rocky1 said:


> Engineered spalting maybe?


VERY unlikely. Doesn't look like any kind of spalting.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Engineered spalting maybe?





phinds said:


> So, painted, huh?
> 
> VERY unlikely. Doesn't look like any kind of spalting.



No it is a palm. Look at my post above. It has latin name. It grows that way. The hollow inside is filled with a material the consistentcy of pudding. It is gross to clean.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks Mike,

I don't have anything from that genus in my collection. I could see how the frond attachment could yield a good number of those swirls for a side grain bowl. But definitely not mango....

The name dragonwood does not ring any bells, but 'Dragon tree', _Dracaena draco_, that has cool traits and interesting wood...


----------



## phinds (Dec 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> No it is a palm. Look at my post above. It has latin name. It grows that way. The hollow inside is filled with a material the consistentcy of pudding. It is gross to clean.


Ah HA ! Thanks for the update.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 14, 2018)

Mike, when is your shipment of this stuff coming in. I am guessing you bought a bunch and are going to be selling it or you have at least looked into it

RichP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> Mike, when is your shipment of this stuff coming in. I am guessing you bought a bunch and are going to be selling it or you have at least looked into it
> 
> RichP



Not something I am or plan to buy. i was Trying to ID. I can refer you to someone who has some. Not a member here though.


----------

